# iPhone 4 in der Schweiz kaufen --> Zoll?Garantie?Netz?



## christian.pitt (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

spiele grad mit dem Gedanken, das iPhone 4 in der Schweiz übers Internet zu kaufen. (weils dort um mindestens 100€ billiger ist, als in Deutschland, wohne in Österreich-->wird nicht ohne vertrag bei uns verkauft) Nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:

muss man Zoll bezahlen und wenn ja wieviel?
hat man aufs gerät noch garantie?
und kann ich es überhaupt vom netz her benutzen?

Findet ihr lohnt sich der Aufwand? 
Danke schonmal im voraus für alle Antworten!


----------



## Ezio (29. Oktober 2010)

In Österreich kommt das iPhone in den kommenden Wochen raus, da lohnt es sich zu warten


----------



## christian.pitt (29. Oktober 2010)

im apple store? echt?


----------



## Ezio (29. Oktober 2010)

Es kommt Mitte November zu 3 und A1, und dann wahrscheinlich auch in den Apple Store.


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Oktober 2010)

Ezio schrieb:


> Es kommt Mitte November zu 3 und A1, und dann wahrscheinlich auch in den Apple Store.



Nur zur Info: bei uns gibt es das iPhone schon von Tmobile (Telekom) und Orange (französische Firma)

hab ich eh gewusst (zu 3 sicher: www.drei.at - Das iPhone kommt ins 3MegaNetz.), nur in Deutschland verkauft der Apple Shop das iPhone auch, da es O2 ohne Vertrag anbietet, sogesehen galube ich, dass Apple bei uns das iPhone offiziell ohne Vertrag nicht verkaufen wird. (Da 3 und A1 generell keine Handys ohne Vertrag anbieten...)

Trotzdem DAnke


----------



## Ezio (30. Oktober 2010)

Weiß ich, wohn ja in AT 

Es wird hier sicher auch in den Apple Store kommen, nur laufen die Verträge mit TM und Orange etwas länger als in Deutschland.


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Oktober 2010)

hoffen ma mal ^^


----------

